# A Marine And 3 Liberal Reporters Captured In Iraq...



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2010)

*A Marine And 3 Liberal Reporters Captured In  Iraq...*

 Katie Couric, Charlie Gibson, Brian Williams and a tough old U.S. Marine  Sergeant were captured by terrorists in Iraq . The leader of the  terrorists told them he'd grant each of them one last request before  they were beheaded and dragged naked through the streets.

Katie Couric said, 'Well, I'm a Southerner, so I'd like one last plate  of fried chicken.'

The leader nodded to an underling who left and returned with the  Chicken. Couric ate it all and said, 'Now I can die content.'

Charlie Gibson said, 'I'm living in ' New York , so I'd like to hear the  song, The Moon and Me, one last time."

The terrorist leader nodded to another terrorist who had studied the  Western world and knew the music. He returned with some rag-tag  musicians and played the song.

Gibson was satisfied.

Brian Williams said, 'I'm a reporter to the end. I want to take out my  tape recorder and describe the scene here and what's about to happen.  Maybe, someday, someone will hear it and know that I was on the job till  the end.'

The leader directed an aide to hand over the tape recorder and Williams  dictated his comments. He then said, 'Now I can die happy.'

The leader turned and asked, 'And now, Mr.. U..S. Marine, what is your  final wish?

'Kick me in the ***,' said the Marine...

'What?' asked the leader, 'Will you mock us in your last hour?'

'No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to kick me in the ***,' insisted the  Marine.

So the leader shoved him into the yard and kicked him in the ***.

The Marine went sprawling, but rolled to his knees, pulled a 9 mm pistol  from inside his cammies and shot the leader dead. In the resulting  confusion, he emptied his sidearm on six terrorists, then with his knife  he slashed the throat of one, and with an AK-47, which he took, sprayed  the rest of the terrorists killing another 11. In a flash, all of them  were either dead or fleeing for their lives.
As the Marine was untying Couric, Gibson, and Williams, they asked him,  'Why didn't you just shoot them all in the first place? Why did you ask  him to kick you in the ***?"

'What?' replied the Marine, 'and have you three *******s report that I  was the aggressor.....?

Semper Fi!


----------



## Balrog (Jun 13, 2010)

ROTFLMAO!!!!

Semper Fi!!!


----------

